# Personal Question about Sex - 18 and up



## SarahGrace (May 15, 2012)

Hi again!So I have a little bit of an awkward question for those who are sexually active.When I had sex for the first time, it HURT. And not just the normal way it's supposed to hurt. Normally, pain from losing your virginity is caused by tearing your hymen, the tissue around your vagina. And yes, that part hurt. However, I also had a horrible pain at the very "top" (deepest part) of my vagina that radiated through my stomach. The guy I was with was pretty big, and when I talked to my gyno she gave me advice and said I probably had a shorter vagina than some women. However, when I have had sex after and when I use a dildo on myself (I use it pretty often) it STILL hurts when I put it up too far (which isn't really far at all), which is so discouraging. I haven't even been able to have him all the way inside me...and he's not THAT big. It really bothers me. I have a feeling that it has something to do with my IBS since whatever is up there is basically thrusting against my midsection, where all the pain from the IBS is. Have any of you ever experienced this...? Do I really just have a short/dysfunctional vagina, or could this be connected to my IBS?Thanks


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

This is really something your GYN would be best to answer hon.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

[agree that this might be best dealt with by a GP or gynaecologist!


SarahGrace said:


> Hi again!So I have a little bit of an awkward question for those who are sexually active.When I had sex for the first time, it HURT. And not just the normal way it's supposed to hurt. Normally, pain from losing your virginity is caused by tearing your hymen, the tissue around your vagina. And yes, that part hurt. However, I also had a horrible pain at the very "top" (deepest part) of my vagina that radiated through my stomach. The guy I was with was pretty big, and when I talked to my gyno she gave me advice and said I probably had a shorter vagina than some women. However, when I have had sex after and when I use a dildo on myself (I use it pretty often) it STILL hurts when I put it up too far (which isn't really far at all), which is so discouraging. I haven't even been able to have him all the way inside me...and he's not THAT big. It really bothers me. I have a feeling that it has something to do with my IBS since whatever is up there is basically thrusting against my midsection, where all the pain from the IBS is. Have any of you ever experienced this...? Do I really just have a short/dysfunctional vagina, or could this be connected to my IBS?Thanks


----------



## Ignea (Oct 10, 2011)

I sometimes feel what you are discribing, but it really depends on the position. Try new ones!


----------



## Sugatree87 (Sep 21, 2011)

Let me tell you, I have had the same issues! Yes, you should definitely speak with your gyno to rule out any other problems. But I know that sometimes during sex, I would have pain that I know came from my IBS. Sometimes, I've had to stop because I thought I was going to poo myself (quite embarrassing). My ex was kinda big and there were issues with him going all the way in because of pain due to the IBS. I go to my gyno regularly, and they have told me I have a healthy vagina. It is tilted the other way, but doctors have told me on many occasions that that should not be any causes for pain during sex. Try not to eat too much before you have sex. Keeping a pretty empty stomach usually helped me out.


----------



## DaraJade (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank God someone had the balls to post this! THANK YOU! I have the EXACT same problem! It starts out as pain and then turns into spasms in my stomach. My boyfriend can always tell when it has happened and he feels awful about it, but I refuse to tell him when it is hurting. I would also say go to your GYNO BUT one tip I will give you, if you have been prescribed muscle relaxants (I have buscopan) it might not be a bad idea to take some a few minutes before having sex. I did that one day, complete fluke I swear, and I felt fine afterwards.


----------

